

Ask HN: Xbox One or PS4? Help me decide - ten7
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1C1r8vGqZm7PiKZwYI7v1WnXJAJxlENOvi_7cXJlK7qQ/viewform

======
venomsnake
For the first time in history it may seem the correct answer is neither.

The reasons are numerous - there are no must have exclusives, the current
gaming season is mediocre at best, there will be glitches for the months to
come and most of the good stuff will trickle down to PC anyway

~~~
jreed91
This is the route I'm going. I plan on waiting till sometime next year and let
the war play out for a little bit. Maybe the steambox will be my choice? Too
early to tell right now.

------
ten7
Results of the question here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1C1r8vGqZm7PiKZwYI7v1WnXJAJx...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1C1r8vGqZm7PiKZwYI7v1WnXJAJxlENOvi_7cXJlK7qQ/viewanalytics)

This is a follow up post from my 2010 post asking for help in deciding between
Xbox 360 and PS3:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1191884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1191884)

